# WMA Hog Question



## GSUeagle73 (Jan 4, 2011)

are there any hogs on Swallow Creek WMA in NE ga?  if not where would be a good place to go somewhree around the Helen/Cleveland ga area?  thanks in advance!


----------



## pnome (Jan 4, 2011)

Chattahoochee WMA has some.  I'd go there.


----------



## BoozerJeff (Jan 4, 2011)

My buddy shot a 300# hog late Nov. at Swallow Creek.  There is hog there


----------



## GSUeagle73 (Jan 12, 2011)

thanks guys


----------



## snook24 (Jan 13, 2011)

Were tryin cohutta this sat so we will let yall know how we do


----------



## jabb06 (Jan 13, 2011)

I found someone to help drag the hog out for you...Go Eagles !


----------



## bob2700 (Jan 13, 2011)

Has anybody hunted on lake russell WMA...... Any luck?


----------



## Jighead (Jan 13, 2011)

There are hogs all over the NE Ga wmas,Chattahoochee, Chestatee, Coopers Creek, Swallow Creek, Warwoman, as well as all the surounding nat. forest has hogs.


----------



## takamineman (Jan 13, 2011)

I've been to Lake Russel wma a few times-including last sat. we saw some older sign but no hogs.


----------



## FlyDawg72 (Jan 13, 2011)

Jighead said:


> There are hogs all over the NE Ga wmas,Chattahoochee, Chestatee, Coopers Creek, Swallow Creek, Warwoman, as well as all the surounding nat. forest has hogs.



I have been followed by piglets when flyfishing the Chattooga DH on the SC side. I too am looking for some active places to gig a pig, for now I'm seeing lots of asking, and very little bacon being brought home.


----------



## Top of Georgia (Jan 16, 2011)

Lots of hogs on swallows creek but USFS has closed alot of the roads


----------



## GSUeagle73 (Jan 18, 2011)

Thanks again guys...I may have to go up there and give it a try!


----------



## GSUeagle73 (Jan 18, 2011)

And Go Eagles!!!!


----------



## Tacklebox (Jan 20, 2011)

Gon did an article on two guys that hunt warwoman an swallow creek. I'm going this weekend to one of them. Was going to ask myself. I still have the article if u wAnt details.


----------



## GSUeagle73 (Jan 20, 2011)

yeah, that would be great!  I am going ot go Saturday morning, but I really do know where to start!  Any ideas would be great!


----------



## Tacklebox (Jan 21, 2011)

This OS from Dec 09 small arms for big pigs on mtn wma's.   Swallow creek they say to start around corbin creek rd ,grapevinerd an swallow creek rd.says if oaks are all gone to check the clover an sorghum plots for green fields an walk them. Find waller holes an wet bottoms. Also says to try warwoman , which I plan to hunt Sunday.  I posted a help for it myself.  (Is it to cold mtn hog hunt). Good luck would like to know how u do, if ya don't mind me asking.


----------



## Top of Georgia (Jan 21, 2011)

Corbin creek rd closed grapevine was still open cold dont seem to matter was good arcorn during deer hunt around2500 feet hogs will be hanging around small branches sunnyside ivy tickets if gates were open i could help but it is 5 miles were i hunt from gate


----------



## GSUeagle73 (Jan 24, 2011)

I tried it around Indian grave road, but didn't see any sign.  I had a great time getting out and slipping through the woods, but no hogs for me...Maybe next time.  Thanks for all of the advice!


----------



## FlyDawg72 (Jan 24, 2011)

No sign at all..??? Man, it's rough to spend the time getting geared up, making plans, packing provisions for the day etc then seeing nothing.

Better luck next time... they're out there...


----------

